# E2 or Eclipse swabs



## Kinz (Sep 19, 2009)

I have searched and searched and can't get a definitive answer for this. Can I use E2 swabs to clean the sensor on a D200? I ran out of regular Eclipse swabs, but I have some E2 swabs. Just wondering if I can use them, or should I wait to get more of the Ecliplse swabs. Thanks


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2009)

Kinz said:


> I have searched and searched and can't get a definitive answer for this. Can I use E2 swabs to clean the sensor on a D200? I ran out of regular Eclipse swabs, but I have some E2 swabs. Just wondering if I can use them, or should I wait to get more of the Ecliplse swabs. Thanks


You get around.

Check one of the other forums you posted this question in for more information.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 19, 2009)

You can use anything to wipe a sensor. Last time I had an issue out in the field I used a qtip.

KmH was this duplicated on TPF? If so I can't find it. If not then there's no reason to not answer the question.


----------



## Kinz (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, I know.  But the amazing thing is, I've gotten different answers all over the place.  But I did swab my D200 with E2 and it seemed to work fine.  Although I can actually see a little bit of streaking on the sensor, but really can't see them in the photos.  So I ordered some Eclipse swabs anyway.  Since my D300 has a sensor cleaning function, I'm not sure how often, if ever, I'll have to use the E2 swabs.  Thanks for the answers.  But a Q-tip?  C'mon............


----------



## Garbz (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey I said it was in the field . Sensor cleaning solution is not commonly found in the middle of the Rockies. We had enough trouble finding a petrol station 

To really check if something is on the sensor make sure you take a test photo at minimum aperture. f/22 or f/32 if you can.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 21, 2009)

My old Fuji S2 had been blitzed with sand/dust particles since a Queensland beach last year, there's also a battery fault so its relegated to being my daughter's camera now, having no intention of using cleaning fluid I put the camera in cleaning mode and locked up the mirror, I have a very soft lens brush, this I wiped across the sensor filters face then I inverted the camera so the lens mount was facing earthward and blasted canned air at the inside of the mount, contrary to what every manufacturer tells you, result, one really clean camera/sensor with no damage. 

Saves me money and if my Nikons get dusty they'll receive similar treatment, its a glass filter we're cleaning here and as far as I'm concerned you cut glass with a diamond bit, not a squirrel hair brush.

I'm even more convinced now about the cons these companies have infected us with since digital came about, they rip us off with this stuff constantly, I'm swallowing no more of this garbage, I've cleaned camera internals this way for twenty plus years without any problems, this is how it stays from here on in. H


----------



## patrickt (Sep 21, 2009)

Email Eclipse. They list cameras for which Eclipse is appropriate and another list for which Eclipse2 is appropriate but I haven't found your camera on their list.


----------



## Kinz (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, got an answer from the mfg. of Eclipse and E2...they are discontinuing E2 so I guess it's moot.  The D200 was on the Eclipse list and the E2 was on D300 list, but people say the Eclipse is better (maybe that's why I had trouble and that's why they're discontinuing it).  Of course now I'm thinking about using Dust-Aid Ultra Clean sensor fluid on the swabs.  I hear it's better than Eclipse.  Anybody have any thoughts on that?  Thanks for all the input.


----------

